# Solved: Can't connect to Windows Netbook from Mac



## KarenMarie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi there,

I have a Mac tower running OX 10.4.11. I also have a Dell Netbook 10v running XP Home. Both are connected to our wireless network.

I had it set up so that I could connect to the Netbook from my Mac. But, the connection no longer works.

On the Mac, I /Go/Connect to Server and then get the error: "The finder cannot complete the operation because some date in "smb://(correct IP address)" could not be read or written." (Error code - 36).

I've checked the properties of my Wireless Network Connection (TCP/IP) and everything seems to be in order.

I've searched on this forum and others, but cannot seem to find any guidance.

Any suggestions on where to go from here?

Thanks
KarenMarie


----------



## KarenMarie (Jun 20, 2008)

RESOLVED THIS:

Went to: /My computer/Shared Documents. Right clicked, then clicked on the Sharing tab. 

I opted to share without going through the network set-up wizard. It worked. 

Thanks.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi KarenMarie - cool! Such a good feeling when we figure things out on our own.  If you could mark this thread as "Solved" by clicking Thread Tools in the upper right corner of your first post and clicking "Mark as Solved", this would help future folks searching for an answer.

Take care!


----------

